# Berry Berry



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I did it, went totally to the dark side and got a Nigerian. He will be my grandson's first little pack goat. He is, right now, a frightened little guy. He's afraid of the chickens and everyone is much bigger than he is. 
The way my doe barn is set up he can get to every stall because the babies from every pen can come to the aisle way for snacks. 
He has decided to live with Guinen and her triplets, which is a good choice on his part because she would never hurt him. 
He thinks Chaffe hay is the devil and is not real fond of pelleted feed yet but, he has no problem stealing milk 
My grandson already loves him and calls him berry berry. 
He is great with my grandchild and I think it's all going to work out very well. 

I will up date here as we go. Our goal is to have him on the beach March 28th for clean up day. 

The pictures aren't great as I'm keeping the barn cool and dark to discourage the flies away from Pup. The little LaMancha he's playing with is only 3 weeks old :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least he has some buddies and felt confident enough to roam around.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so neat that he'll be trained to pack... and great that he'll stay a smaller size for your grandson to manage  They are sturdy little goats and easily bonded with a gentle nature. Hopefully Berry gets over his fears soon


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Fantastic!
Good to hear he is working out and settling in. The Pygmies I rescued were one of my best decisions... The "Hobbit Hiking Goats" are a lot of fun. I can't wait to see how it develops!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jill.....a* dwarf*?? If it can happen to you......it can happen to us _*all*_ :underchair:


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

he is very cute


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! We all got a kick out of Blackberry's chicken phobia! 
I'm so glad your grandson likes him. It's good to see him getting adjusted. He doesn't look too much bigger than his little buddies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is cute.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:wave: Hi Berry Berry, welcome to TGS! What a little cutie & sounds like you are getting your new home figured out. Stealing milk? What a stroke of genius!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome Berry Berry . Sounds like he will fit right in once he gets used to everyone in his new world , lol. Chickens are scary enough but chaffe hay can be terrifying the way it just lays there in the dish. 
Baby steps Berry Dude , baby steps


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Aww, what a cute little guy! You have to get more pics once he adjusts to life with chickens.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

He's cute... Welcome Berry, Berry


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Today Berry is inseparable from his new LaMancha buckling friend. The LaMancha is actually a bit taller than he is but, not as heavy. They played so hard that he broke his little scur off. They are partners in crime and are running all over the barn stealing hay from every feeder. 

I am so happy that he chose Jordie to bond with as Jordie belongs to my grandson's mother and these 2 will be hiking partners for life. He is settling in well and he gets away with a lot because the does think he is a much younger baby than almost 5 months. 

He is not coming to me yet but, he lets me pet him if I go to him. I'm going to start training next week end with my grandson's help.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

goathiker said:


> Today Berry is inseparable from his new LaMancha buckling friend. The LaMancha is actually a bit taller than he is but, not as heavy. They played so hard that he broke his little scur off. They are partners in crime and are running all over the barn stealing hay from every feeder.
> 
> I am so happy that he chose Jordie to bond with as Jordie belongs to my grandson's mother and these 2 will be hiking partners for life. He is settling in well and he gets away with a lot because the does think he is a much younger baby than almost 5 months.
> 
> He is not coming to me yet but, he lets me pet him if I go to him. I'm going to start training next week end with my grandson's help.




Aww Jill. This brings a huge grin to my face, him bonding with Jordie.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so cool that he naturally bonded with Jordy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Aw progress! He's so cute! Now I want one!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is something you can't help but smile at when you see a little goat bond with another. I'm glad he made a friend with Jordie


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Out enjoying the sun with the does and kids today...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So cute.....man, I miss the sun


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Aw! <3


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He seems to be walking around like he owns the place already 
Has he conquered his fear of Chaffe hay yet ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He still thinks that nothing that disgusting should ever be in his food dish :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> He still thinks that nothing that disgusting should ever be in his food dish :lol:


Oh my!! LOL;-) Too cute!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

goathiker said:


> He still thinks that nothing that disgusting should ever be in his food dish :lol:


That little boy might be spoiled. ️ it!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The does are going to think he's a baby forever, compared to them. :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> That little boy might be spoiled. ️ it!


Nothing wrong with that, he's fine with the good orchard grass hay. They naturally lose some weight when everything is changed on them so, his bit of extra padding is coming in handy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

TOTAL and COMPLETE break through. Berry is as tame as a pup, chases chickens with the other kids, and LOVES his neck scratched. When he gave in, he did it ALL THE WAY.
As soon as I walk into the barn with the feed buckets, he and Jordie come running to grab everything they can while I'm feeding the pregnant does. He eats from Pup's hay feeder daily.
He actually hasn't lost any weight that I can see but, I'll never forget the look on his little face when he saw Guinen's giant udder right there at face level :lol: Poor girl is up to 6 lbs. of grain to keep up. He's just bummering though, he doesn't get to nurse much at all. 

I am now going to have to do something to allow Guinen's kids to creep feed without Mr. Berry weighing 100 lbs. by this summer :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh ,so good to hear!LOL! The little poop tried to make a liar out of me though! He's such a love. I'm so happy he is your boy️
LOL! He is amazed by udders he wouldn't have to lay on the ground to nurse!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, I knew he was good at your place, he's doing fine, healthy as can be and adapting quickly. 

We have special permission to clean a private beach owned by a church camp this year. His first intro to hiking should be peaceful and fun.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

That's awesome! He loved to hike in the woods but with you he gets new adventures.perfect life!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If all goes well he will be in the Mt Hood wilderness in July :lol: I'm _so_ happy he's already used to dogs. They are so necessary in the forest.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

goathiker said:


> If all goes well he will be in the Mt Hood wilderness in July :lol: I'm _so_ happy he's already used to dogs. They are so necessary in the forest.


That's for sure! I would not take my goats out in the woods without the dogs. His sister and him would drive Mama nuts following the dogs instead of her. Independent little babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that he came around so quick!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So cool!!;-)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes even the friendliest goats are timid in new places. So glad to hear he is doing well! Enjoy your Nigerian adventure!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like he's fitting in nicely  Yay for Berry Berry :woohoo:
You go Berry dude :shades:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Love hearing about happy goats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ah hem... More pix of Berry Berry please!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! I second that!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

pics


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just hanging out in the barn today. Maybe it will be nicer outside tomorrow.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

He's such a cutie!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

️


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Has he been copper bolused yet Susan?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes. Let me see what the date was.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He got 2 GM on 2/5
We are very deficient here. He could be dosed again I suppose if he's showing signs.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

:nothing to add:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He was dosed for 40lbs and he was 30 so he got a little extra.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He should be fine. He looks fine, his new summer coat should be a bit blacker. Right now he's like a little woolly bear, I want to go use the sheep carder on him :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

It takes a little while to show on the hair coat. He has the same coat as my prego girl. So darn thick! I should spin some of hers!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My little white dog's fluff spins so nice, but it would take me 12 years to get skein of yarn. :lol: I thought I would brush Berry all out, very gently, with the sheep carder to make him really soft before we go to the Church camp to clean their beach up. He's doing good, I want to surprise you though :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, and yes people, he is reducing the size of his rumen and losing a bit of weight. He'll be fine, the muscle weight will build back up but, the rumen will be smaller from eating differently. 
I am really excited to see what a Nigerian athlete can do, and he came to it so easily 
Just wait 2 more weeks...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Yay! I'm excited!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pineapple express coming in. Great, wasn't in my plans for today. Okay, turning everyone out early so I can put them back in when it rains :lol: No biggie, they really don't melt if they get wet and it's not cold here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Jill, what is a sheep carder? And you want a smaller rumen?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A sheep carder is used to clean wool...And yes, a smaller rumen is easier to build muscle on. It is just too hard to keep a pack on a goat that that loses size as they walk. 

His LaMancha friend is about 4 taller than he is now, he hasn't become the terror the little Mancha is though. He's got manners :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol! Aw! Glad he's a good boy! He'll be a great packer!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He takes after his sire. Such a sweetheart.


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

*looking forward to your pack training experience*

because we've already talked about Nigerians and packing in a different place. I am going to have mine hike with me as they get older, just small bits at a time.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I adore Berry.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, Berry's big test weekend kind of got preempted by Barbara Gene kidding at 1:30 in the morning this morning. I just can't go all day the next day after staying up half the night anymore. Two beautiful doelings though. 
We will do something with him tomorrow for sure, just not sure exactly what yet.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

So cool that you got two doelings️
Berry has lots of time for adventures later


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on the doelings Jill ! 

Im sure Berry will understand , lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You know, I'm really glad now that I didn't push Berry into that beach hike. He is so sweet now and so gentle. I'll be paying attention to someone else and I'll feel these little hooves tapping at me to be petted. He loves being carried around and scratched. 

He has his own herd now :lol: He and Jordy kind of got at loose ends when Jordy started acting a bit bucky so, he just took over. He is the proud leader of a mischievous pack of 4 LaMancha doelings. 

He runs the whole barn during the day with them and sleeps in the big community stall where the does and babies are right now. I can hear the whole group pounding back and forth on the wooden floors from the house. 

Normally a full sized wether would be out in the big boy pen by 6 months old but, I'm afraid they will lay on his little self. I guess he's destined to be spoiled forever :lol:

It's supposed to clear up a bit on Thursday, perhaps the yard will drain enough to get outdoor pictures.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He sounds so precious  You just gotta love those tiny hooves tapping you and seeing that tiny little face looking up at you , there is nothing better IMO  I can tell who is doing that to me without turning around , my Nigerians each have their own "tapping method" , lol.
Like…"scuse me , scuse me , down here , member me , can you love on me pease" . lol.. Or ……"carry me" , lol.
Be careful Jill , Nigerians are truly like potato chips….you know how that goes


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey does Berry Berry have floaties or water wings with all the flooding you guys are experiencing there ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oregon goats have webbed hooves :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Oregon goats have webbed hooves :lol:


Oh thats right , i forgot ;-)

But at least get him a snorkel , lol..


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Jill,I have six tiny Berrys climbing in my lap to snuggle and get loved on. They are the sweetest creatures ever. Love them! And Berry is the best. I'm glad he has you.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Oregon goats have webbed hooves :lol:


Oh my...LOL


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I try not to let my girls jump but it is too cute when they "tap tap tap" for your attention. Well, Xena "tap tap tap"s with light and tiny hooves. Twinkles acts like she's trying to give you the Heimlich Maneuver. :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Fitting in quite well, he is the self appointed doe companion.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh,I love the picture with the little guy. Must be the grandson?️


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, that's my boy


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's way cute!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The faithful protector.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Awww. Good girl.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww, cute pic with the grandson  How's he and Berry Berry getting along ?

Soooo , where's Ash ? 

Lets see how long it takes for Jill to get another Nigerian …….:dance::thankU:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute pics.... Looks like everyone including grandson is happy and healthy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ha, Ash isn't weaned yet. besides, I haven't gotten "me" a Nigerian yet :razz:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Berry has an adventure coming up. Putting it together right now :lol: 
He is going to be amazed...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He will love it I'm sure!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright, it's finalized. Sunday morning we will be hiking the Opal Creek Wilderness area. We will be starting at Jawbone Flats, which is a ghost town on the Little Santiam River. This is going to be the best test ever. I am really glad we gave him the extra time to learn us. 
We will be taking Berry, Pup, and Bean for sure.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh cool! That's too awesome,Jill. I'm sure he will do good for you. That's a beautiful area! Can't wait to hear about the adventure.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Sounds like you are all in for a grand adventure!! Take lots of pictures please. Our return to Oregon move has been delayed at least 2 more years, so I'm living vicariously through your pictures!! :ROFL: :thankU:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Will do :thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Have fun  Sounds like a great trip  
What if Berry gets tired ? Who's gonna carry the little dude ?
Come back with a picture of him in a saddle bag :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, and by the way...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's eating chaffehay?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, gobbles it up with the rest of the piggies now.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

What a good boy! Looks cute with his head suck in the bag


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Your Ash kid is growing like a weed. He's so pretty. And a show off.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's great, I'll have to bring my daughter out to meet him next time.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, everyone is trimmed up and ready to go...Except Berry. It occurred to me that any grooming stand that holds 240 lb Bean is _not_ going to hold his tininess still. I'll trim him up tomorrow while someone can hold him before we start on the trail.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

For sure he will be almost ready to go by then. But he can stay with mom as long as you want.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You go Berry dude :clap: Show that chaffehay whose boss :thumb:
I knew you could do it :woohoo:

Yep , your going to have to invest in a mini milk stand , forgot to tell you that part 

My smallest Nigerian , Olive , who is a year old , still slips her head out of it , lol.. She stands there waiting for me to come near her with whatever I'm going to do , then she high tails it :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll just build a half sized stand, I can use it for kids as well. Take it out to Susan's to use for evil Sweet Pea :scratch: :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Good plan!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We're back  working on the pictures.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just to get started, in case I pass out half through cleaning up the pictures. Berry was a little trooper, we hiked 7 miles.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, some of these are just for the fun of it. 

Sunny waiting for us to get the goats loaded, hurry up people!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bean in black and white.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

On the trail


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Old mining equipment


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Rest stop in a meadow


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Crossing the river


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The old Opal mine


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The beautiful clear Opal creek


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Trilliums and Stag Horn Plantain.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And back we go...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

These two were interesting and fun. Berry adopted Guinen as his foster mom, even nursing off her when he could get away with it. At the same time Pup had just had surgery and was in one of the kidding pens until he healed up some. Once Pup was healed enough to go outside, he was no longer fertile so, I put him out with his mom and siblings... Guinen, her doelings and Berry, so the big boys wouldn't beat on him. 
That makes them some kind of weird foster brothers and Pup is the closest in age to Berry anyway. 

Berry watched Pup's every move and followed him around copying him, just like any adoring little brother :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, that's enough for tonight. Will get the rest up tomorrow.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pics! It looks so gorgeous out there. I'm really glad Berry is doing well - he's such a cutie!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome Pictures !!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Yay!!!! I'm so excited to see Berry learning his job. He looked like he was amazed to be in the big woods again. Makes me laugh to see him next to the big goats. He looks great ,Jill!


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

How old is Berry now? and what kind of pack do you have on him?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow! Really pretty place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Awww...looks like you guys had a wonderful trip. Berry Berry is such a cutie. Thanks for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! So neat!! Berry looks so cute in his pack set up. Amazing, beautiful pics..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Awesome pix Jill! Makes me want to take all my goats on a hike! :lol: I suspect Temper and Kat won't do to well and Obsidian will pass out before we make it to the trail lol!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Beautiful scenery! Thanks for sharing your pics! Loved seeing pics with dogs on leashes and goats loose...Thanks again!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Love the pictures of Sunny , he looks so excited ! 
In each picture , he's sinking lower and lower on the front seat , lol…so cute 
Look at that Berry Dude , looking like a ol' pro  
So…..who's hiding behind the tree , tenth pic down i think …?
Oregon is just gorgeous ! LOVE that water , looks very inviting , sure its icy cold though….

The pic Berry and Guinen is adorable ! So cute to watch the young ones mature and learn off their herd mates 

Looks like you had a awesome time ! Good to get away for a while 
I think i need to do that , like real soon before i have a melt down , lol..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

rockinchickfarm said:


> How old is Berry now? and what kind of pack do you have on him?
> Inquiring minds want to know.


I believe he is 7 months now, too sore to dig out his folder :lol:

The packs are Aussie naturals, they are made from cotton and canvas. Machine washable and breathable natural materials. You can see to begin with we didn't quite have then adjusted properly, by the end of the hike we had them figured out and they stuck to his back like they were glued there. They were empty, by the way, we were just learning how to use them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Love the pictures of Sunny , he looks so excited !
> In each picture , he's sinking lower and lower on the front seat , lol&#8230;so cute
> Look at that Berry Dude , looking like a ol' pro
> So&#8230;..who's hiding behind the tree , tenth pic down i think &#8230;?
> ...


Sunny is a girl :lol: Blue Sky Delight, what else could I call her? 
Berry trucked right on along, he was a little miserable the first hour but, once he caught his second wind and realized nothing was going to happen to him, he did great. We had to watch him on the bridges because he could get his little feet stuck, he figured that out soon as well.

That's me between the trees, my hair is up to prevent getting a bee stuck in it :lol:

And...The water is straight off the glacier so, yeah, a bit cold. It is such a beautiful blue/green though.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> The pic Berry and Guinen is adorable ! So cute to watch the young ones mature and learn off their herd mates


Oh, I missed one. That's Pup in that pic. He's guinen's son from last year.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

looks like fun..love that little nigie nugget lol...too cute...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Oh, I missed one. That's Pup in that pic. He's guinen's son from last year.


Oh whoopsie , my apologies :grin: Either way , it is pretty cool to watch them learn off the other guys 

How is the Pup Man ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Sunny is a girl :lol: Blue Sky Delight, what else could I call her?
> Berry trucked right on along, he was a little miserable the first hour but, once he caught his second wind and realized nothing was going to happen to him, he did great. We had to watch him on the bridges because he could get his little feet stuck, he figured that out soon as well.
> 
> That's me between the trees, my hair is up to prevent getting a bee stuck in it :lol:
> ...


Ahhh , so sorry Sunny sweetie  Great name , she is adorable 

Thats great Berry did so well , i didn't have a doubt in my mind he would ace this trip in no time  Bet you never thought you would be worrying about those things , now you have a "Nigie Nugget" , love that term Cathy :ROFL:

I had a feeling that was you hiding in the trees , lol..

That water is stunning ! Love the colors , so pretty ! Seeing water like that really makes me want to go for a swim , lol&#8230;Too cold for this chick though


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pup is doing great. He's a little shy and needs some work remembering that we were such great friends but, it was a tramatic experience for him. I need to take him on some one on one time and all will be well. 

There will be more pis when I get a fire lit under DH :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Pup is doing great. He's a little shy and needs some work remembering that we were such great friends but, it was a tramatic experience for him. I need to take him on some one on one time and all will be well.
> 
> There will be more pis when I get a fire lit under DH :lol:


Well , if its alright with you , id like to see just the pictures 

Aww , it certainly was a dramatic experience for the both of you , I'm sure he will come around again and you two can pick up right where you left off 
The one on one time should do the trick .


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I just got dumped with about 100 more pictures, I'm going to move these to their own thread called Opal Creek Wilderness hike, you guys want to see them all?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ummmmm , like , Y E A H ! :grin:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

YES! Hehehehe...and now I know where you hiked. I can't imagine living anywhere but the Northwest. The most beautiful scenery any direction you travel within an hour.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, and for those who ask how Berry and the grandson get along? 

Hey look, the kid's laying on the road...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

"I'd better go see if he needs his arms licked"


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Awww.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's pretty brave of Berry to leave the herd and venture forth to see what's wrong with his human  Even just a couple of steps, lol.

I was going to a music building to watch my ex's band practice and there was a sign that said watch for pedestrian in the road , and right below it was a "person" laying there with a empty bottle of Jack...:ROFL:
Ahhhh , Jamacia NY at night :grin:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's your kid,Jill! I am laughing at him for his talent. One of many. He's walking on his hind legs again.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If he had opposable thumbs , we'd be in some trouble ! 
Too cute


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's such a little character. Cracks me up.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet he will keep Jill on her toes , lol…
Never put anything past a Nigerian !


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, he's a fancy little dude.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In that last pic it kind of could look bad. Truth is that the goats had to be tied to each other in a pack train in that area. My goats are definitely not used to that and Pup normally leads not Bean, I don't have a saddle that fits Pup though. It was a learning experience for all of us. We figured no one would say anything about the tiny guy :lol:

All right, I've almost gone through the pics and am almost done with my dairy management course. Interesting stuff actually, now I can throw out things like TMD and DMI and no one will know what I'm talking about :lol:


----------

